# VF Engineering to build BIG Turbo Kit for 2.5L Rabbit



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

Of course I have been harassing all sorts of companies for more mods for our 2.5L.
This was the result of asking VF what they're plans were for us.

_Quote, originally posted by * VF Engineering* »_ Hello Michael,

Thank you for your interest in our Turbo system for your VW 2.5 Rabbit. VF has plans to develop a big turbo system for the 2.5 Rabbit and currently have one inhouse for long-term testing. I do not have an exact ETA however I will save your email and contact you when the system is available for purchase. We are very excited to see what this engine will gain with the addition of forced induction. You can check the progress of the kit via our website, vwvortex, etc. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Regards,Brandon 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by @[email protected] at 5:55 PM 1-15-2007_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: VF Engineering to build BIG Turbo Kit for 2.5L Rabbit (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_Of course I have been harassing all sorts of companies for more mods for our 2.5L.
This was the result of asking VF what they're plans were for us.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by @[email protected] at 5:55 PM 1-15-2007_








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2852517

_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_As far as kit availibilty I can only say this kit is one of the top priorities between our company and VF. By pooling our resources it is very possible to have the product to market in less than six months.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: VF Engineering to build BIG Turbo Kit for 2.5L Rabbit (~kInG~)*

Yeah but this is actual confirmation...and there is lots of people on the tech forum who don't know about this, hence the threads about "WeN IZ a TurB0 ComIn 4 Uz?"
It's a change of pace from all the Intake threads on here as of late.
Sorry....










_Modified by @[email protected] at 6:59 PM 1-15-2007_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: VF Engineering to build BIG Turbo Kit for 2.5L Rabbit (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_
It's a change of pace from all the Intake threads on here as of late.
Sorry....









_Modified by @[email protected] at 6:59 PM 1-15-2007_

It's all good!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## @==GTI[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: VF Engineering to build BIG Turbo Kit for 2.5L Rabbit (~kInG~)*

So where's the updates on this beast anyways?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: VF Engineering to build BIG Turbo Kit for 2.5L Rabbit (@[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *@[email protected]* »_So where's the updates on this beast anyways?









Dunno, I spoke with LNT and they were trying to get the most HP from the 2.5L in NA form before slapping the snail...


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: VF Engineering to build BIG Turbo Kit for 2.5L Rabbit (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_
Dunno, I spoke with LNT and they were trying to get the most HP from the 2.5L in NA form before slapping the snail...

That's the right way to do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
These guys sound serious.


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: VF Engineering to build BIG Turbo Kit for 2.5L Rabbit (@[email protected])*

sounds great. hopefully they give us some updates such as estimated whp in N/A form and Turbo


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: VF Engineering to build BIG Turbo Kit for 2.5L Rabbit (osteor10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osteor10* »_sounds great. hopefully they give us some updates such as estimated whp in N/A form and Turbo 

That's a good idea, I wanna see Baseline, N/A tuned, then Turbo dyno's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: VF Engineering to build BIG Turbo Kit for 2.5L Rabbit (@[email protected])*

Any news on how they are progressing with the N/A tunning?


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: VF Engineering to build BIG Turbo Kit for 2.5L Rabbit (Giancarlo)*

Last I read they made a prototype header...


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: VF Engineering to build BIG Turbo Kit for 2.5L Rabbit (@[email protected])*

the holdup for any turbo application is a good exhaust manifold, seems there is one already available from Pag Parts. So, grab yourself a GT2871 or 3071 and go to town. Bet this motor will easily make 400 hp.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: VF Engineering to build BIG Turbo Kit for 2.5L Rabbit (whatsyourbeef)*

Any motor can make 400hp.... The question is for how much $ ?
I saw a *MORON* dump over 15k into an 8v to turbo it and all the bells and whistles to pull 320hp...








But on the other hand, we do have displacement and low compression on our side (which means we are ready for turbo).
Something also tells me this motor is the new 8v, it could be hit with a cruise missle and still drive great. Seems strong as hell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kojach (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: VF Engineering to build BIG Turbo Kit for 2.5L Rabbit (@[email protected])*

Correct me if I'm wrong - isn't a "big turbo" going to be plagued with lag? I thought that was why companies often use a smaller (or multiple) turbos instead.


----------



## glasgowcelticsuck (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: VF Engineering to build BIG Turbo Kit for 2.5L Rabbit (Kojach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kojach* »_Correct me if I'm wrong - isn't a "big turbo" going to be plagued with lag? I thought that was why companies often use a smaller (or multiple) turbos instead.

ya but there are plenty of big turbos out there that can still make like 10-15 psi in low end and still push 25 up top.


----------

